# Six Gun Battery!!!



## Art in Colorado (May 28, 2006)

Over the last 20 years I have bought and sold proably 40 or more six guns. Almost all being S&W or Rugers. If I had it to do it all over I could make due with two six inch Freedom Arms Model 83 revolvers. One in 41 Mag. (I do own this one) and a 454 with an extra 45 Colt cylinder and either a 4 inch S&W in 44 mag or a 4 5/8 inch Super Black Hawk for easy packing. When I was younger I would buy and sell on a whim. Learn from me and think hard about what you need and save your dollars for the perfect (for you six gun). If I acted this way 20 years ago I would now own what I consider the perfect sixguns.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If I were starting over, I would have nowhere near the number of firearms that I have now as I'd buy only those that I have settled upon.


However, the journey was fun while picking them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Revolver battery................*

My battery is pretty extensive. I bought guns early on because I was into bullseye target shooting. Then got interested in handgun hunting. Getting into ammunition performance, I bought a chronograph, then two revolvers as near alike as possible except for barrel length.

I elected to test my ammo in 4" and 6" barrels, in .32 Magnum, .38 Special, .44 Spec., .44 Magnum, .45 Colt, .45ACP and .45 AR.

Then I bought Ruger Single actions just for pride of ownership and the sheer pleasure of shooting.

Also bought some Smiths for social carry.

Currenty my battery consists of twenty to twenty-five revolvers. Maybe in the next ten years or so, I will round it out.

Bob Wright


----------

